# Alvaro cigars



## guevara (May 23, 2008)

So my friend comes back to portugal and drops of a box of 25 alvaro cigars.It is a spanish cigar which is made in the canry islands. Anyone ever tried one?

I put them in my humidor and will give them a mont or two as the look a little young. A few belimishes on the wrapper, but apart from that they seem well constructed, well there machine made lol.


I have searched around but i have found no reviews or anything.


Regards


----------



## ASW48 (Oct 18, 2012)

I first found these cigars about 30 years ago in Tennerife and whilst I have tried many cigars from many countries, these Alvaro cigars have remained my favourite. About 3 weeks ago I was in Barcelona and bought another box of Saludos for 11 Euros. 
But I can pay that for one Coheba.
They are good cigars, and as you say, let them settle in the humidor for a couple of months. Enjoy your new discovery.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

guevara has not been very active and since this thread is from four years ago. I suggest Alan do the review!

Welcome to Puff, Alan!! Head over to the new Puffers section of this forum and post an introduction. Puffers enjoy knowing who they talk to. While there, you should read the stickies to get familiar with the rules


----------

